# Worried about mother...



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

So my mom in her 70s and has been healthy even though she is a life long smoker. She has lost weight the last three years or so and is pretty thin. She is going for tests next week at the doctor as she mentioned this to her dr. and she wants to check it out. Of course, as I am a worrier and expect the worst, I am thinking terrible thoughts. My anxiety is high right now. I tend to be a negative thinker so always assuming the worst. I realize that not every smoker gets cancer but still....

How can I calm myself down and just relax until I know for sure what is going on?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Just relax and wait for the test results!

Your mom really doesn't need to see you worrying!*


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

highwood said:


> So my mom in her 70s and has been healthy even though she is a life long smoker. She has lost weight the last three years or so and is pretty thin. She is going for tests next week at the doctor as she mentioned this to her dr. and she wants to check it out. Of course, as I am a worrier and expect the worst, I am thinking terrible thoughts. My anxiety is high right now. I tend to be a negative thinker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I too am worried about test results that haven't happened yet. If I find out how to calm down I'll tell you. So far the closest thing to calm I can get is when I distract myself using calming physical sensations, like petting a cat or looking at flowers.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

So she had a CT scan last Thursday, Ifeel sick inside worrying.


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

highwood said:


> So she had a CT scan last Thursday, Ifeel sick inside worrying.


I'm so sorry. That's really horrible, isn't it? You wait and wait for the day of the appointment, telling yourself that once she sees a medical professional it'll all be okay. And then you have to wait and wait and worry even more. It's a bally nightmare. 

I empathize. Go get some granola bars and trail mix. Bananas, too, maybe. Maybe apples. Carrot sticks in serving-size packs. Ensure drinks. Anything vaguely healthy that requires absolutely zero preparation outside of grab and go. Then buy the strongest non-prescription sleeping pills you can, followed by tasty, delicious caffiene drinks that you are only allowed to have between the hours of 5 a.m. and 2 p.m. multivitamins, maybe. 

That's my plan for this evening and it's really the only plan I've got.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Whenever you start thinking and worrying, do something. Watch a programme, read a book, pray if you have a faith, get some exercise.


----------

